# Metal lathe Sheldon 11 x 36 - $1800  (Seattle)



## Nogoingback (May 30, 2020)

Metal lathe Sheldon 11 x 36 - tools - by owner - sale
					

11 x 36” Sheldon lathe. 220v 50-1355 rpm Taper attachment installed Some Tooling included Phase...



					seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## Reddinr (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm thinking about going to have a look at this lathe.  What can people tell me about Sheldon's like this one?


----------



## Reddinr (Jun 1, 2020)

Does nobody know nuttin about Sheldon's?   (Bump...)


----------



## Janderso (Jun 1, 2020)

My impression is they are a quality made lathe. No hands on experience.
John York would be my guess as to who may know a thing or two about Sheldon.


----------



## eeler1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Not as common as say, Southbend, still Sheldon is a good name, similar to Hendey or other machine companies that fell by the wayside probably in the 1950’s or 60’s.  That looks like an older machine, I think later versions had a double tumbler gearbox and an LOO spindle.  Still, not a bad price if it isn’t worn out and has some tooling with it.  I wouldn’t avoid it, other than condition.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 1, 2020)

Reddinr said:


> Does nobody know nuttin about Sheldon's?   (Bump...)




It might be worthwhile to post the picture and a question on the Sheldon sub-forum.


----------

